# Are you beach body ready?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

yes, gym tan laundry


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. My body doesn't look like the person in the yellow poster.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

every woman is


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Lo'ok here, I just did a thousand waffles and ate ten sit ups, I'm cinnamon ready. I'm movie beach ready body.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

**** is this ****?!


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

yissss


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have 6 months until it's Beach time here to prepare. All good, I'll start after this cake.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been oiling myself up for the last half hour, so **** yes.

Unfortunately, it's 1:00 in the morning and I'm nowhere near a beach, so I guess I'll just use my hallway as a greasy slip 'n slide instead.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm getting there, just give me a month and I think I'll be able to go shirtless on a beach.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Beach ready?

Hangon let me put on my raping shoes. Some times they run a good a distance.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No but I'm 'Breaking Bad binge-watch with nachos' body ready.

(I feel like I'm having deja vu with this thread)


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> Beach ready?
> 
> Hangon let me put on my raping shoes. Some times they run a good a distance.


What in the world? Is there a report button?


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> *i've been oiling myself up for the last half hour, so **** yes.*
> 
> unfortunately, it's 1:00 in the morning and i'm nowhere near a beach, so i guess i'll just use my hallway as a greasy slip 'n slide instead.


ahahaha


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> I've been oiling myself up for the last half hour, so **** yes.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's 1:00 in the morning and I'm nowhere near a beach, so I guess I'll just use my hallway as a greasy slip 'n slide instead.


Does this picture mean anything to you, you might be just old enough to where it doesn't.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Don't think of how the bulk mass inside your skin looks*

or what you weigh.

measure how much you can lift (yourself), pull, how far you can run
as a proper equation


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I am.










I should meet a lot of guys on the beach this summer. Hehe.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

No. But I'm not working on dropping my bodyfat % too much. Focusing on gaining strength instead.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Does this picture mean anything to you, you might be just old enough to where it doesn't.


Nope, I got nothing.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I haven't worked out too much lately, but I'm always beach ready haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ain't got no beach around here.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

No


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm auditioning for the part of beach ball.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Yeah, I am.
> 
> I should meet a lot of guys on the beach this summer. Hehe.


lol thats great


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

No:no I refuse to take off my shirt at a beach, i look like this.. .. well not the white part, but still.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> No:no I refuse to take off my shirt at a beach, i look like this.. .. well not the white part, but still.


I seem to have a phobia of taking off my shirt in public, I don't even look bad shirtless I just can't seem to shake the life-long feeling that everyone is looking at me negatively when I take off my shirt.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

God no. I've gained about an inch and half layer of fat over a course of 8 months. I look ghastly and pale as well.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I doubt I'll be reaching any beach this year, so I don't care. Even when I was thinner than now I had a problem being shirtless.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Not even a beach is ready for all of this.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> No:no I refuse to take off my shirt at a beach, i look like this.. .. well not the white part, but still.


That's bad?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> I seem to have a phobia of taking off my shirt in public, I don't even look bad shirtless I just can't seem to shake the life-long feeling that everyone is looking at me negatively when I take off my shirt.





Mrs Salvatore said:


> That's bad?


Well, i'm only going off, how most people react to slender dudes, & yeah i just feel self-conscious about having my shirt off, don't feel like i have much to show :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Beer belly and speedo's ...check


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I can eat that much.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no way. but I don't go to the beach.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, as long as I bring my chubby sisters and stand between them. :b
Painfully self conscious.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Physically, I'm in the best shape of my life but I'd never have the confidence to wear a bikini.


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

No I'm working on it lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope. Too boney. Can't gain weight.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe an american beach. It has been a long six months.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope i don't go to the beach. I am however graduating next month (which means i have to wear a dress in public urgh) so i should've worked out for that. I should've gotten some leg muscles so my legs don't look fat. Urgh i failed so hard i'm gonna be so anxious about it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No ;_;


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't go to beaches.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

What the hell? I posted in this thread 3 days ago and now it's gone. It wasn't offensive in any way. How could they delete it?? I swear this forum is hostile to apes.

Anyway, what I said was, I am as close as I can be to beach body ready, in terms of fitness. But I don't go to beaches because I'm embarrassed to take my shirt off in public. Plus I don't like the beach. All you do is lie around doing nothing. Boring.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*hell yea!!*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you kidding? No. :no


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm actually ready to go comando. Europe here I come.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

